# Echolotgeber innen montieren?



## Phill 748 (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo!!!

Ich möchte meinen Geber innen im Boot montieren,es handelt sich um ein 2 Schaliges Polyesterboot (ausschnitt im Heck ist bereist vorhanden also dort nur mehr Einschalig) und um ein X 135.

1. Kann ich den Portabelgeber verwenden bzw. muss ich diesen einlaminieren oder genügt es dem Geber mittels Halterung am Boden zu fixieren.

2. Muss ich mit einem Leistungsverlust bzw. Störungen rechnen.

Danke im vorraus
Phill


----------



## Torsk1 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolotgeber innen montieren?*



Phill 748 schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich mit einem Leistungsverlust bzw. Störungen rechnen.


 
Wenn du es richtig machst nicht!

Habe hier für dich mal was gescannt .


----------



## seejörg (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolotgeber innen montieren?*

Ich habe vor 15 Jahren den Geber von meinen Lowrance x55 im Bug von meinen GFK-Boot einlameniert. Ich habe dazu einen gebräuchlichen 2-Komponenten Kleber verwendet. Hat bis jetzt tadellos funktioniert.
Allerdings denke ich über einen Neukauf nach und den Geber werde ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr einkleben, weil ich die Temperaturfunktion vom Wasser nicht missen möchte .
Gruß Seejörg #h


----------

